# [MOD] USB OTG for *all* unsupported Devices



## Swordfishx86 (Feb 12, 2017)

*... won't happen. Stop asking and wasting time!*


----------



## Arshen (Feb 13, 2017)

:|


----------



## Loc Tran (Feb 14, 2017)

so how about for supported device?, mi4 on android has otg, but windows 10 mobile non!!!


----------



## dxdy (Feb 14, 2017)

Loc Tran said:


> so how about for supported device?, mi4 on android has otg, but windows 10 mobile non!!!

Click to collapse



if supported for android, not mean is possible for W10M. answer for your question is in topic title.. not possible, end of story...


----------



## djtonka (Feb 14, 2017)

Loc Tran said:


> so how about for supported device?, mi4 on android has otg, but windows 10 mobile non!!!

Click to collapse



what a silly cow


----------



## Knight 3000 (Feb 14, 2017)

beautyful bait


----------



## Loc Tran (Feb 23, 2017)

djtonka said:


> what a silly cow

Click to collapse



I'm sorry but the title is for UNSUPPORTED, but my phone supported, at least the hardware, so i wonder who is a cow right now, okay?


----------



## Ferrybigger (Feb 23, 2017)

Swordfishx86 said:


> *... won't happen. Stop asking and wasting time!*

Click to collapse



so funny :laugh:


----------



## dxdy (Feb 23, 2017)

Ferrybigger said:


> so funny :laugh:

Click to collapse



maybe but is true...


----------



## djtonka (Feb 23, 2017)

Loc Tran said:


> I'm sorry but the title is for UNSUPPORTED, but my phone supported, at least the hardware, so i wonder who is a cow right now, okay?

Click to collapse



so isn't supported on the end. Keep posting


----------

